# Kaufempfehlung 3 Monitor Setup für Twitch



## TryToGetPro (17. April 2018)

*Kaufempfehlung 3 Monitor Setup für Twitch*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin gerade dabei, meine neue Streamingecke zu planen und mir nach und nach die Komponenten zu kaufen.

Aktuell schlage ich mich gerade damit herum, für welche Monitor ich mich entscheiden soll.

Es sollten 3 Monitor neben einander aufgestellt werden und der Iiyama 40 Zoll 4k soll oben drüber kommen. Diesen werde ich aber hauptsächlich zum ps4 und Xbox one streaming nutzen.

Als Grafikkarte nutze ich eine GTX 1070 von Gainward.

Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn ich dann am Ende OBS auf der einen Seite und den Chatbot auf der anderen Seite habe.

Mittig soll dann halt das Spiel ablaufen.

Nun habe ich zum einen mit dem BenQ ZOWIE RL2455 und zum anderen mit dem iiyama G-MASTER Black Hawk G2530HSU-B1 geliebäugelt. Es wäre lieb Klasse, wenn mir der ein oder andere einen Ratschlag geben könnte oder eine Alternative.

Ich freue mich auf eine Rückmeldung.


Liebe Grüße.

Martin


----------



## imischek (17. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung 3 Monitor Setup für Twitch*

main monitor was gutes mit hoher hz zahl(ausser einem ist das völlig wumpe) . die 2 am rand den billigsten quark der hdmi/displayport 1080p 60hz hat . klar kann man sofern geld keine rolle spielt auch für die randmonitore sich was schickes holen aber wirklich viel bringen wird dies nicht da auf diesen nur programme oder chats laufen. sollte das budget begrenzt sein freut sich der mainmonitor über jeden euro der an den randmonitoren gespart wird.  viele infos fehlen halt auch . welche art games werden vorrangig gespielt und in welcher auflösung . casual oder eher esports ? wie wichtig ist ihnen wie das setup am ende aussieht bezüglich gleicher rahmen aller monitore oder deren füße (wandhalterung oder 3xmonitorarm löst das füß problem) oder ist das völlig wurst . schwer was zu empfehlen so


----------



## TryToGetPro (17. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung 3 Monitor Setup für Twitch*

Hallo Imischek.

Ganz lieben Dank für Deine Antwort.

Also es sieht wie folgt aus:

Ich bin eigentlich so ehr der Casual Gamer. Ich spiele kein bestimmtes Spiel, sondern das, was mir gerade Spass macht.

Dort würde ich mich aber absolut nicht als Pro oder auch nur irgendwas in dieser Richtung bezeichnen. Da ich immer alles auf Ultra spiele und dann in etwa bei 100 FPS liege, wird ein Monitor mit 144hz nicht allzu viel Sinn machen.

Von daher dachte ich an die Zwischenlösung von 75 HZ.

Optik ist mir eigentlich bei meinem neuen Setup schon sehr wichtig, die Monitore sollen wohl auf einer Halterung befestigt werden, allerdings ist natürlich ein schmaler Rand wie dann beim Iiyama schon von Vorteil. Ich möchte halt meinen Schreibtisch am Ende so Clean wie möglich aufbauen.

Ich habe nun gesehen, dass gerade in den aktuellen Themen, 2 mal nach den optimalen Einstellungen des Iiyama gefragt wird. Also wird dieser Monitor an sich ja garnicht so falsch sein und zumindest hat der ein oder andere diesen in seinem Besitz. Was ich an diesem Monitor auch als Pluspunkt empfinde sind die integrierten USB Hubs. Sind wohl nur 2.0 aber dieses sollte für vieles reichen und bei 3 Monitoren habe ich dann schon einmal 6 Möglichkeiten etwas daran anzuschließen.

Budgetmässig wollte ich am Ende so bei maximal 600€ auskommen. Da ich den 40 Zoll 4K habe kann ich halt, wenn ich es unbedingt brauche, auf diesem auch das ein oder andere Spiel in 4k genießen. 

Liebe Grüße

Martin


----------



## Schnuetz1 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung 3 Monitor Setup für Twitch*



TryToGetPro schrieb:


> Budgetmässig wollte ich am Ende so bei maximal 600€ auskommen.



Möchtest du 600€ für alle zusammen oder für jeden alleine ausgeben?
Denn 600/3 = 200€. Ob du damit glücklich wirst, ist die Frage.

Für die Monitore, wo OBS und der Chat drüber läuft, musst du natürlich keine Unsummen investieren. 
Allerdings würde ich dir empfehlen, als Gaming-Monitor einen vernünftigen Monitor zuzulegen.

Ist es eine Option, dass der Gaming-Monitor größer als die anderen beiden ist?
Man könnte dann ein 27" Monitor in WQHD als Gaming-Monitor nutzen und eben zwei günstige 24" nebendran stellen.


----------



## HisN (17. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung 3 Monitor Setup für Twitch*

Hast Du das mit der Kombi "oben drüber" schon mal ausprobiert? 
Ich hatte das nur kurze Zeit, weil es einfach umsonst war mit der Nackenstarre, die es einem einbringt wenn man ständig hoch schauen muss.

Oder setzt Du Dich dann einfach ein paar Meter zurück?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du Dir mit einem FHD-Monitor als Gaming-Monitor, nicht langsam aber sicher ins eigene Knie schießt? Hohe Details in manchen Games kann man doch in FHD gar nicht mehr erkennen. Ich meine Du hast ja den 4K-Monitor als direkten Vergleich schon da. Warum willst Du da "zurück" auf FHD?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und falls Du Dich für einen 144hz-Monitor entscheidest .... auch da können (müssen nicht) neue Probleme auf Dich zukommen.


zweiter Monitor laggy - ComputerBase Forum
Probleme mit 2. Monitor nach Aufrustung auf 240 Hz - ComputerBase Forum
PC ruckelt mit 2ten Bildschirm - ComputerBase Forum
2 Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Specs - flussiger Betrieb machbar? - ComputerBase Forum
Ingame-Ruckler wenn Stream auf zweitem Monitor lauft - ComputerBase Forum
1x100Hz 1x60Hz ruckeln am zweiten Bildschirm

Ansonsten spricht natürlich nix gegen eine 4-Monitor-Kombination an Deiner 1070.


Ich an Deiner Stelle würde mich ans "Fensterln" gewöhnen und noch einen 2. 40" neben den vorhanden IIYAMA stellen. Dann hast Du MASSIG Platz für zig Fenster, und der IIYAMA verzeiht es Dir hoffentlich auch, wenn Du mal in FHD zockst und nicht in 4K


----------



## TryToGetPro (17. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung 3 Monitor Setup für Twitch*

Hallo und lieben Dank für Eure Ratschläge.

Also ich würde schon gerne alles Recht gleich haben wollen. Der Schreibtisch ( 180x65cm) soll wirklich nur das Nötigste haben. So gut wie keine sichtbaren Kabel und halt *Clean* von daher wären 3 Monitor mit dem selben Design schon förderlich.

Die Variante mit dem zweiten 40 Zoll fällt leider flach, da ich diesen aktuell schon gegen einen 34 Zoll LG getauscht habe und den 40ger aktuell nur nebenbei laufen habe um dort OBS ect drauf zu lagern. Die 40 Zoll sind einfach zu groß zum arbeiten und spielen von daher wollte ich diesen dann für die ps4 nehmen oder um darauf ab und an Netflix oder sowas laufen zu haben. Bei der ps4 kann ich immer etwas zurück gehen aber beim PC spielen ist das doof.
Und ja, die 600€ sind für alle 3 gedacht. Ich bin was das angeht wirklich geizig geworden und will und brauche halt kein Ultra Equipment mehr. Wegen der Herz zahl kam ich ja auf den Iiyama, denn dieser hat immerhin 75hz und bei 3 gleichen sollte ich auch kein Problem mit den lags bekommen.

Eventuell kommen noch 27 Zoll in Frage und dann ggf auch 4k für die Mitte aber dieses wirklich nur, wenn es ein Modell gibt, was es im selben Design in fhd und 4k gibt.

Liebe Grüße.


Martin


----------



## Torben456 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung 3 Monitor Setup für Twitch*

24,5" (62,23cm) iiyama G-MASTER G2530HSU-B1 Black Hawk schwarz 1920x1080 | Mindfactory.de, den hier einfach 2 Mal und in die Mitte folgenden 27" (68,58cm) iiyama G-MASTER GB2730QSU Silver Crow schwarz 2560x1440 | Mindfactory.de, WQHD bei 27 reichen vollkommen


----------



## Abductee (17. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung 3 Monitor Setup für Twitch*

Ich würd lieber einen extrabreiten nehmen.
Du hast dann keine schwarzen Stege und mit der Farbkalibration hast du auch nicht so das Problem.
Du kannst drei Monitore haben und alle drei haben eine andere Farbe.
Produktvergleich AOC Agon AG352QCX, LG Electronics 34UC89G-B, Philips 349X7FJEW | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Torben456 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung 3 Monitor Setup für Twitch*

Und wie soll man dann zocken? im Fenstermodus? 
Dann bräuchte er ja auch noch einen anderen separaten Monitor und das würde das Budget sprengen.


----------



## Abductee (17. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung 3 Monitor Setup für Twitch*

Kannst du das nicht auf dem 40er oben mitlaufen lassen?
Für den Chatclient brauchst du doch keinen hochwertigen Monitor.


----------



## Torben456 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung 3 Monitor Setup für Twitch*

Anscheinend möchte der TE, den 40 Zöller doch nicht verwenden, ein 21:9 display ist ne gute Sache keine Frage, aber dann müsste er dazu noch einen anderen Monitor verwenden und ich denke mal das wird sein Budget sprengen.


----------



## Abductee (17. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung 3 Monitor Setup für Twitch*

Produktvergleich LG Electronics 34UM69G-B, LG Electronics 34WK650-W, Acer BX340Cbmjdphzx | Geizhals Deutschland
Gibts auch günstiger.


----------



## Torben456 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung 3 Monitor Setup für Twitch*

Ich bin kein Monitor-Profi aber die sehen recht solide aus, dazu noch einen schönen 75HZ 16:9 Monitor und das wäre echt solide


----------



## Abductee (17. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung 3 Monitor Setup für Twitch*

Den extra Monitor könnte man auch Hochkant hinstellen falls nicht genug Platz am Schreibtisch ist.


----------



## TryToGetPro (18. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung 3 Monitor Setup für Twitch*

Hallo zusammen.

Also Platz habe ich eigentlich genug. 180cm sollten reichen  ich habe ja einen LG 34um65 hier in Kombination mit dem 40 Zoll und natürlich kann ich nun weiter auf dem 40 Zoll mit win Split alles in Fenstern haben aber mir gefällt die Optik aktuell einfach nicht. Daher die Überlegung mit den 3 24 Zoll.

Was ist denn an dem Iiyama in Bezug auf Gaming so schlecht? Der hat 1ms und 75hz. Alle wichtigen Anschlüsse und zusätzlich noch den USB Port.


----------



## Torben456 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung 3 Monitor Setup für Twitch*



TryToGetPro schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Also Platz habe ich eigentlich genug. 180cm sollten reichen  ich habe ja einen LG 34um65 hier in Kombination mit dem 40 Zoll und natürlich kann ich nun weiter auf dem 40 Zoll mit win Split alles in Fenstern haben aber mir gefällt die Optik aktuell einfach nicht. Daher die Überlegung mit den 3 24 Zoll.
> 
> Was ist denn an dem Iiyama in Bezug auf Gaming so schlecht? Der hat 1ms und 75hz. Alle wichtigen Anschlüsse und zusätzlich noch den USB Port.



Er meint, das du sie alle gleichmäßig kalibrieren (Farben,Kontrast) musst, aber bei den selben Herstellern sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## TryToGetPro (18. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung 3 Monitor Setup für Twitch*

Hallo Torben. Ja gut, das ist richtig aber diese Probleme kann ich ja dann genauso bei teureren Monitoren haben oder sehe ich das falsch? 

Ich merke schon, alles nicht so einfach )


----------



## Torben456 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung 3 Monitor Setup für Twitch*



TryToGetPro schrieb:


> Hallo Torben. Ja gut, das ist richtig aber diese Probleme kann ich ja dann genauso bei teureren Monitoren haben oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> Ich merke schon, alles nicht so einfach )



Jop, kann da auch zu Problemen kommen, aber ich denke mal das sollte passen, die kriegt man schon recht gut kalibriert. Du kannst sie ja einfach mal testen und wenn es nicht klar geht, kannst du sie ja wieder zurückschicken


----------



## TryToGetPro (18. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung 3 Monitor Setup für Twitch*

Ich danke Dir. Werde dann wohl erst einmal meinen Schreibtisch bauen und dann in der Zwischenzeit lesen lesen lesen. Ich bin kein Freund von zurück schicken ) 

Mich wundert nur, das es eigentlich nicht einen Vorschlag für eine Alternative im 24 Zoll Bereich gab oder eine Stellungnahme zu den Monitoren.

Es wird doch sicher der ein oder andere ein Setup mit 3 Monitoren haben


----------



## Abductee (18. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung 3 Monitor Setup für Twitch*



TryToGetPro schrieb:


> Ich danke Dir. Werde dann wohl erst einmal meinen Schreibtisch bauen und dann in der Zwischenzeit lesen lesen lesen. Ich bin kein Freund von zurück schicken )



Damit würde ich mich aber anfreunden.
Bei drei Monitoren hast du 3x die Chance auf: Pixelfehler, Lichthöfe, unterschiedliche Farben, Netzteilgeräusche und anderes Zeug was sich so nicht beheben lässt.
Für die Farbkalibration braucht man streng genommen auch ein Colorimeter was auch was kostet.


----------



## TryToGetPro (18. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung 3 Monitor Setup für Twitch*

Hallo Abductee 

Danke für Deinen Hinweis. Das bei einem Defekt ein Tausch stattfindet ist etwas anderes. 

Es geht mir einfach darum etwas kaufen um es zu testen.

Ich will hier auch nicht das absolute Pro Setup haben. Es soll nur gut aussehen, damit meine Frau ruhe gibt und seinen Zweck erfüllen ))

Das ist alles.


----------



## TryToGetPro (19. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung 3 Monitor Setup für Twitch*

Niemand da, der ein 3 Monitorsetup nutzt oder mir nen Rat zu den genannten Monitoren geben kann???


----------

